# Coilovers on mk1 tt



## waynett (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been thinking about getting some Coilovers for my mk 1 tt. I'm on a bit of a tight budget to be honest but is there any in particular that people recommend?

Also will I need adjustable drop links etc?


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

The cheapest ones i'd be happy fitting are the FK highsport ones @ £375. The really cheap stuff is the best way to ruin the ride of your car, always go for the best you can afford. The Fk's do come with new drop links but generally you don't need them.

AP and Weitec give a very good ride but are a bit more expensive,


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Shorter drop its a MUST if you go low ,also you will need adjustable tie bars ,and they are pricey (£250)

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## DPM (Mar 2, 2006)

There's a few budget kits available but as mentioned it is best to also fit adjustable rear tie bars when lowering on coilovers.

Damian


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Check my threads. Im on FK AK Streets £200. Go very low, and for some bizare reason, ive never needed adj tie-bars.

And my car is grounded trust me


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Looking at the camber in that pic you may not need them but you could certainly do with them! :lol:

Anything more than 2deg negative camber is excessive for a road car and will drastically reduce the life of the tyre,

Don't get me wrong i do love the look 8)


----------



## waynett (Oct 11, 2011)

Does look low! I've seen the fk street Coilovers on eBay for 250. Are they any good? Is the ride harsh?


----------



## gunning (Aug 29, 2011)

ive used fk's on my mini and an a3 and i found them to be very good. Obviously the more dosh you spend the better quality you will get. However, value for money and budget builds, this is the way forward.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

The FK Street arent even for the TT but they will fit

You will get no warranty from FK

Go for the Highsports from the same company better quality


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm running FK highsports on mt TT and they're all the way down at the back with the perches in and the fronts adjusted to match. They're pretty good for the money, if you can stretch to AP's they're better ride quality.

With the drop I'm running I needed adjustable tie arms as the back looked "broken" and I do like negative camber


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

jamman said:


> The FK Street arent even for the TT but they will fit
> 
> You will get no warranty from FK
> 
> Go for the Highsports from the same company better quality


no offence ,but you starting to sound like broken record


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

kazinak said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > The FK Street arent even for the TT but they will fit
> ...


Just answering a question :lol: :roll: ... Just answering a question :lol: :roll: ... Just answering a question :lol: :roll: ... Just answering a question :lol: :roll: ... Just answering a question :lol: :roll: ... Just answering a question :lol: :roll: ... Just answering a question :lol: :roll: ... Just answering a question :lol: :roll: ...


----------



## skegbravedave (Apr 17, 2011)

Ordered the FK AK Street coilovers (£250) from ebay yesterday and will be here tomorrow, got someone fitting them for me tomorrow or Saturday for £70, Ill let you know how they look.


----------



## skegbravedave (Apr 17, 2011)

These are the ones I have ordered: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230692338502? ... 1439.l2649
I spoke to guys at Performance 3000 today who were just sending them out, and they do come with a years warranty.

A fellow TT'er put these on his TT and said they were great: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=188693


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

they do come with a years warranty.

can you see it James ?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Kaz I will say this slowly try and keep up son. :roll:

Whilst the seller may choose to offer a years warranty on these collies the manufacturer will not they do not advise fitting them on a TT not my words theirs they are not made for the TT although they will fit.

Kaz your boring just because they are on your car doesnt mean you have to defend them to the hilt I'm dealing in facts.

Awesome and The TT Shop would concur but hell what do they know compared to the Lithuanian Tuning Company :lol:



AwesomeJohn said:



> The cheapest ones i'd be happy fitting are the FK highsport ones @ £375. The really cheap stuff is the best way to ruin the ride of your car, always go for the best you can afford. The Fk's do come with new drop links but generally you don't need them.
> 
> AP and Weitec give a very good ride but are a bit more expensive,


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Worth paying the extra for the FK Highsports... they are only £375 now


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

T3RBO said:


> Worth paying the extra for the FK Highsports... they are only £375 now


Just my point Robb but try telling some people :wink:


----------



## skegbravedave (Apr 17, 2011)

Are these coilovers ok? I wanted to lower the car on a budget, but am alittle worried now, does anyone else here have them on there car, I havent added any spacers, but it should still look ok shouldnt it?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Dave I'm not trying to scare you there are a few on here using them but they are very cheap.

I'm sure you will be fine just make sure you have a full alignment after fitting 

Kaz obviously loves them :roll: and I think Nathan has them as well and likes them

They will be fine Im sure matey but just remember about the alignment and poss tie bars


----------



## skegbravedave (Apr 17, 2011)

That makes me feel abit better, I was starting to think what have I done [smiley=hanged.gif]

How quick after fitting should I get the alignment, what sort of price am I looking at for this, sorry to sound stupid, only been driving for 6 weeks, so its all new to me!!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Straight away mate straight away it's a must

Cost about £50-£70

PS Nice first car I had a bloody Ford Escort 1300 GL


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Look at you flashing the GL about, mine was the poxy L model :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

T3RBO said:


> Look at you flashing the GL about, mine was the poxy L model :lol:


I'm sure the GL just meant it had doors and seats I remember very little else about the shed apart from it would do 83 foot to the floor.

But it did have Xr3i alloys 

VFA 227X I think :lol: :lol:


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

get a full alignment asap. wouldnt go more than 4/5 days without it.

mental how many people on here seen to have a tt as a first car, its a powerful 30 grand motor, most people i know have clios and ka's!


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Jamman is bang on with what he is saying!

If there is one thing that is true, more with suspension that just about any other part, YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR.

They are cheap for a reason! One example is the process the polished piston in the damper go through, on the FK AK kits these go through 3 processes to get the finish. Compare this to a Weitec kit, they go through 70!

FK actually removed all the FKAK kits not so long ago due to a lot of failures and have only recently put them back on the site. Check FK's own on line shop, they do not list any of the generation 1 Haldex 4WD platforms (TT, S3, 4motion)

Do you want a kit on your car that is not made for it? Is the suppler selling stock they have had for a while? What is the part number for the kit they are supplying? I can't see it in the listing.

I have driven quite a few cars with the AK kits on them and don't get me wrong if the suspension on your car is ready for replacement then they will feel better at 1st. The ride does deteriorate a lot quciker than with the more expensive kits and expect to replace them not long out of their warranty period. They will lower the car as you want them too and give you the desired look you desire.

If they were really good then FK would have no need to supply the more expensive kits, Highsport, Konigsport etc.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

John xmas card is in the post........... :wink:

Are you listening Kaz... :roll:

It's like putting cheap rubbish tyres on your car oh I forgot you have Doublestar wasn't it :roll:

Claws back in and bitching over :wink:

Sun is out and I'm going out for a drive to the coast laterz peeps :-*


----------



## skegbravedave (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh dear!

They turned up today what should I do, fit them or not fit them, that is is the question


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

If its all your budget allows, go 4 it. Just remember, you still have the alignment £70 and the tie bars most likely another £250. That's £570 in total. Can you stretch further?


----------



## skegbravedave (Apr 17, 2011)

are tie bars essential?


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Depends, some need em some don't, seems to be a matter of luck really...you won't know for sure until its lowered.


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Unlike some miserable people :lol: :lol:


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> Kaz I will say this slowly try and keep up son. :roll:
> 
> Whilst the seller may choose to offer a years warranty on these collies the manufacturer will not they do not advise fitting them on a TT not my words theirs they are not made for the TT although they will fit.
> 
> ...


If your going to go low then aren't the standard droplinks going to put too much strain on the rolly bar?. And better to get ride height adjustables  just my pennies worth in thanks


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> Look at you flashing the GL about, mine was the poxy L model :lol:


Ditto with xr3i rims and body kit 


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

skegbravedave said:


> are tie bars essential?[/quote
> 
> If you don't want bold rear Tyres every other month :lol:


----------



## skegbravedave (Apr 17, 2011)

Going back to the tie bars, I'm being told both yes and no to getting them, who on here has these coil overs without tie bars, and what are the best prices for them, tried to lower on a budget but it's going up!


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't think lowering and budget are 2 words that go together. From my research and speaking to a few guys, you will need tie bars to avoid ruining your tyres after a few thousand miles. There is someone on here (forget who) that lowered without tie bars and I think they recently found that their tyres are now fooked.

In my opinion, if you can't afford tie bars and coilovers, go for tie bars and 40mm lowering springs. Or wait until you can afford it.


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

I have KW v2's and have no tie bars, they are on the lowest setting and had them for 3 years and Koni's for 6 years before that! Never worn out a set or tyres on the insides at the back?


----------



## skegbravedave (Apr 17, 2011)

So should I fit the coil overs without tie bars, due to get them done on friday


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

skegbravedave said:


> So should I fit the coil overs without tie bars, due to get them done on friday


IMO and from my experience I wouldn't bother?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

skegbravedave said:


> So should I fit the coil overs without tie bars, due to get them done on friday


Dave you cant get a yes or no answer your fitter will advise/tell you if you require them after the alignment.

All TTs are different some could do with them some dont need them its all about the camber at the end of the day and what miles etc you do and of course the look you like.


----------

